# Natural BodyBuilding Routines????



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Just out of interest, just wondered if there any decent websites out there for this???


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Uk-muscle.co.uk has alot of info on it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

http://suppversity.blogspot.co.uk/p/exercises-workouts.html

^ worked wonders for me :thumb:


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Forget the vanity exercises for biceps etc.
Stick to heavy compound lifts - Deadlifts, Squats, Bench Press, overhead press, Dips, Rows.
Work these and you will see full body growth, dont forget legs, your whole body grows with the exercise of these muscle groups.

Eat, eat, eat. 

Good luck!


----------



## leemarksmith (Nov 15, 2009)

As above... I also find changing the routine every 3 weeks or so shock my system, so for 3 weeks i'll do the compound exersizes first followed by isolation, other 3 weeks do isolation first to pre-fatigue the muscles...

Also get a good training partner if possible who is as commited as you, they'll drag you in when you CBA and vice versa, and just remember:










:lol:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868 :thumb:

Depending on your traning level, this is one of the best workouts there is.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks I think I contributed to the thread in it's earlier days, I have done strength/power training for about twenty years and really after some info on no juice BB.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Check out Dave Tates Time under tension work as that was based on his transition from a Power Lifter to Body Builders.

Others who have done similar are Matt Kroczaleski and Josh McMillan. I know Shelby Starnes does a lot of work with body builders as well.

All these guys write for Elitefts so you can get a lot of info off there.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Research Mike Mentzer's training routines. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868 :thumb:
> 
> Depending on your traning level, this is one of the best workouts there is.


I second that :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, it is a good routine, but I was training six days a week and really I need to be detrained in different movements from lifting stuff off the ground as I did it for too long!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

MarkH said:


> Thanks guys, it is a good routine, but I was training six days a week and really I need to be detrained in different movements from lifting stuff off the ground as I did it for too long!!


A powerlifting assistance routine will give good results :thumb:

*Mon:*

BENCH PRESS 5X10

PULL UP 5X10

BARBELL ROW 5X10

*Tue:*

SQUAT 5X10

STANDING CALF RAISE 5X10

*Thur:*

OVERHEAD PRESS 5X10

DIPS BODYWEIGHT 5X10

BARBELL CURL 5X10

*Fri:*

DEADLIFT 5X10

GLUTE HAM RAISE BODY WEIGHTX10

Start all lifts with an empty bar, aim for 5 sets of 10 reps (Strict form) then add 2.5 kg & aim for 5 sets of 10 again. As you progress in weight you will find 5 sets of 10 won't be so easy to achieve, no worries, the following session aim for more reps than the previous session & so on until you do reach 5X10. Don't worry too much about plateaus, in bodybuilding it is how you lift not how much.

However to stimulate maximum growth I would always advise to keep striving to lift more weight with strict form, there will come a time, especially with the lifts that involve fewer & smaller muscle groups that you will have to micro load your progression. Once you get to a point were adding 2.5kg just makes the next session way too hard to be of any use bodybuilding wise I would advise you reduce the weight increase to 1kg after every 5X10. Example: If after adding 2.5kg & you can't manage 5X8 then I would start micro loading.

Don't train to positive failure but a rep or two before, although if you need to really grind out the last rep or two for the last two sets that is ok, but not every set as you will pre exhaust your muscles & make the next sets so much more difficult to achieve if at all in good form. Remember you need to reach at least 8 reps in each set after a weight increase.

Rest between sets can be up to you. If you want more strength rest around 3-4 minutes between sets, if its size then around 1 minute (But remember this will reduce the amount of weight you can lift & progress with)

Always warm up; 10 minutes Dynamic stretches followed by some light bar work before the workout & a few stretches after the workout.

That's as short as I could get it 

The routine looks simple & so I should be. Try for 6 months :thumb:

Even in bodybuilding multi joint lifts are the only way :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks bud, I have had twenty odd years of squating and deadlifting type movements, and what I need now is rehabilitation work due to muscle imbalances caused by doing so much of the same thing


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2013)

Eat natural diet, take natural protein based foods in your diet. 
Do regular weight workout and cardio exercise along with healthy diet plan for the natural muscles building.

Maitland Personal Trainer


----------

